# Choose an show



## arennuit (Jan 17, 2013)

Dear all,

I want to offer a night out to a friend of mine who is not used to go to the opera. I have the choice between two shows: Jenufa by Leos Janacek or Acteon by Marc Antoine Charpentier. Do you believe one steo out of the two in terms of ease of access to someone not used to operas?

Kind regards,

Antoine.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I definitely think Jenufa for a first time. (although it is probably worth finding out your friend's musical tastes) But the story of Jenufa is more compelling that Actéon which is probably going to be rather stylised, and the music is gorgeous.

Who is singing?

Edit - I think I found it (Lille) . Jenufa has Olga Guryakova and Tom Randle who are both good, although I haven't heard them recently.

Don't know the singers in Actéon. Emmanuelle Haïm is a rather quirky conductor, I don't always agree with her musical choices but she sure is entertaining.

How about waiting for Il Barbiere di Siviglia. More of a sure bet for a first time!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Olga Guryakova... eeeeeh. I'd pass, to be honest. I was not impressed by her Butterfly in Oslo this season.


I'd go to Actéon if given the choice, although I'd preferably go to both, even with Guryakova.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> Olga Guryakova... eeeeeh. I'd pass, to be honest. I was not impressed by her Butterfly in Oslo this season.
> 
> I'd go to Actéon if given the choice, although I'd preferably go to both, even with Guryakova.


Yeah, but we are talking about a first timer. French Baroque opera can seem a little.. static and artificial... if you are not used to the conventions.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yeah, but we are talking about a first timer. French Baroque opera can seem a little.. static and artificial... if you are not used to the conventions.


That is true. But sending a first timer to go see Janacek is kind of risky as well.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The latter, though I would prefer the former. :tiphat:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> That is true. But sending a first timer to go see Janacek is kind of risky as well.


Yes, that's why I suggested waiting for Barbiere a little later in the season. But I think at least Jenufa has a very interesting plot, and there are many moments of melodic glory.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

just take the friend to whichever one *you* like best; that way at least one of you is sure to have a good time  you can never tell what will rock someone's boat. My first interaction with opera was _Tosca_, which I promptly hated, while the first opera I willingly sat through was Donizetti's _Lucretia Borgia_. Who would've thought?


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

deggial said:


> just take the friend to whichever one *you* like best; that way at least one of you is sure to have a good time  you can never tell what will rock someone's boat.


I agree. The original question stumped me when I first saw it last week. Yeah, neither one is ideal for a newcomer. Going to the one you are most excited about increases the odds that your excitement will be contagious.


----------



## arennuit (Jan 17, 2013)

Dear all,

thanks a lot. The show is tonight, I chose Jenufa in Lille indeed and I am very excited about it! Thanks a lot for your good advice.

I was really impressed by your level of knowledge about the subject in general.

Thanks a lot for your help,

Antoine.


----------

